# lustige Werbung



## Dolzi (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben :-)


hab grad wieder einmal 2 echt witzige Werbetrailer angesehen und wollt mal von euch wissen was für euch denn so die Highlight sind / waren in diesem Sektor.

1.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9ajRIgTJNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das fiese an dem hier ist: die scheinen einen Chicken - Big Mac zu haben O_o!!!
*auch haben will* ^^


2.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4STqBhVS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nun seid ihr an der Reihe ;-)


mfg


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

...Und der beste Werbespot 2011 ist....!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7k--AqosDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur Geil...


----------



## Desdinova (10. Februar 2011)

Ich muss bei der jedesmal lachen, auch wenn ich sie schon hundert mal gesehen hab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImAojorUXkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

die hier finde ich zu geil:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8wmTHfmZgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie eigentlich jede werbung von snickers...die haben echt immer geniale teile


übrigens gibts hier schon so ein ähnlichen thread ...der heisst eure youtube-lieblinge...wird wohl hier bald dicht gemacht...


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...Und der beste Werbespot 2011 1885 ist....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mich gewundert, als ich den letztens mal wieder im Fernsehn gesehen hab. ô.o


----------



## Launethil (10. Februar 2011)

Nach wie vor großartig: Der VW-Werbespot zum diesjährigen Super Bowl





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R55e-uHQna0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Einfach nur Geil...



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den ziemlich schlecht. 
Führt bei Eltern die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben (und das sind leider viel zu viele) nur wieder zu absoluter Paranoia. Böses Internet! 

Der Cpt. Morgan's Spot ist aber definitiv absolut genial


----------



## Dolzi (10. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMydQY_oBh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:-)


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Februar 2011)

Erklärt, wieso unser gutes deutsches Becks so beliebt in den Staaten ist.^^


----------



## iShock (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X21mJh6j9i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der darf nirgendwo fehlen^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSG807d3P-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (15. Februar 2011)

never say no to panda xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_hwMtG2xCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Launethil (15. Februar 2011)

Ein weiterer schöner Spot zum Super Bowl





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beF0LTvbdfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Qonix (15. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1sh4SOqzyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNyCLaNYAGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M8Dp7wGBe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (18. Februar 2011)

Dolzi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



wesentlich geiler von Heineken ist das hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mRxE_mnaS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und der nachfolger





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MM1PBYOjJfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2011)

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass der Clip nicht allzu lange im TV ausgestrahlt wurde




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1Z0Tv4eO0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder der hier, da hat Mr. T ordentlich eins auf den Deckel für bekommen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkT_d2OTgv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lustig ist auch noch der hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=owGykVbfgUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3iKhA7kP6ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Nolans Cheddar Mouse 
Man beachte das Augenzwinkern auf 0:20 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCbvkVsiLx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (3. April 2011)

Da hat wohl gestern wer den Schluss von Talk Talk Talk mit Sonja Kraus Kraus Kraus gesehn


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Da Denkt man sich doch "Awww Armes Mäusle" Und dann kommt Survivor - Eye of the Tiger und die Maus Trainiert....einfach Göttlich!


----------



## Zukane (3. April 2011)

Ganz cool 

Ich such schon lange ne Werbung das ist ne Werbung für Klamotten glaube ich. Die Frauen streiten sich etc schlagen usw und am Ende sieht man
nur ein Glasfenster vor sich wo ne Hand dagegenschlägt und das Blut runetrläuft.


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_znLesJdHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Die Werbung ist auch einfach genial.


----------



## iShock (5. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mNjTO0agJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbrQNgA8k2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3UG1wMb2HsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nummer 4 muss noch sein x) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7cUYVviK50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KuAckTtIfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und darum kauft man blaupunkt Boxen ^^


----------



## Dolzi (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7eDdBX9dFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JMWfcTzkys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOWwPP6HFzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



könnt ich mich immer wieder beömmeln
wobei ich mir grad nich sicher bin obs werbung ist, glaub war für irgendein energy drink x)


----------



## LeWhopper (8. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> könnt ich mich immer wieder beömmeln
> wobei ich mir grad nich sicher bin obs werbung ist, glaub war für irgendein energy drink x)



K-fee oder so hieß das ich glaub so nen Instant Kaffee. Aber genau weis ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kav0FEhtLug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (19. April 2011)

T-Mobile macht viele coole Sachen in England 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NB3NPNM4xgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orukqxeWmM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe in Neuseeland viel Bier getrunken, obwohl es sehr wenig Umdrehungen hatte .... oder vllt war es deswegen soviel?

Naja, jedenfalls war diese Marke dran schuld:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn7u5XvupSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




TUI *schwärm*


----------



## nieye (23. Mai 2011)

Meine lieben Freunde, das ist zu komisch


----------



## Niklasx (25. Mai 2011)

habe zwar keinen link dazu, aber wollte euch einfach mal die tv-spots von vw ans herz legen.
die haben es echt in sich und sind imo die besten spots die es gibt.

die neueste ist beispielsweise die mit dem kleinen darth vader ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

die genialste Werbung die ich je gesehen hab





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nojWJ6-XmeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

